# How often do you masturbate?



## Sup3rSloth (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw this on another forum a while back, and thought it might be interesting on PerC. Besides, it's a topic that anyone can answer as well.

So, how often do you masturbate?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Define masturbate.

Can 'attempting, but then getting out of bed because you have stuff to do' be counted?

If not, At least once per day, more if I'm trying to force myself to sleep.
If so, I have no idea.


----------



## Sup3rSloth (Aug 15, 2011)

I would say attempting counts in the poll.
I'm more asking about the intention, rather than if you can actually go the full way


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

About daily.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

A couple of times a day, normally.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

@Sup3rSloth

By the way, a survey held in Britain (I think) said the average was about once a day.

Perhaps if you ask nicely (and sacrifice a virgin), @Stephen can change your poll to be a bit more accurate.


----------



## Sup3rSloth (Aug 15, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> @Sup3rSloth
> 
> By the way, a survey held in Britain (I think) said the average was about once a day.
> 
> Perhaps if you ask nicely (and sacrifice a virgin), @Stephen can change your poll to be a bit more accurate.


Ok, @Stephen, you reckon you could add 'Once a day', and 'More than once a day' options too? 
(The virgin will come in the mail, after the change).

Thanks ;D


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

When I'm busy, not so much. Recently it's only been three to four times a week. 

Otherwise, it's usually daily.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Normally, I do it about four to six times a day, but I occasionally skip a day when there are other people in the house and there is no way to be completely alone, because I feel strange doing it unless everyone is gone. I can't focus if there is someone being noisy in the next room, or when there is someone who might hear me if I make any accidental sounds. I end up too self-conscious, paranoid that someone will somehow know what I am doing, which would be embarrassing.

Weekends are rough. When I have gone several days without having an opportunity, and when there is an obsessive thought stuck in my head, such as when I feel anxious and need to relieve it, sometimes the first chance I have, I will do it repeatedly almost all day, one orgasm right after another from the time I first check to make sure nobody else is around until the moment I hear a car in the driveway.

I think part of the addiction/habit is caused by my feeling like it is an expression of relief and freedom, to remove tension when I have been feeling overstimulated by my thoughts or my environment. I haven't done it in a while now, because I have been spending time at the coffee shop instead of being alone at home, but I feel the urge more than ever. I just need total privacy for it to work.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

3 times a day :sad:


----------



## Axiom (Sep 15, 2011)

1-3 times a day on average.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

2-3 times a day, but it flucates, sometimes i skip a day or two to"recover"


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anywhere from 2-5 times a day on average. Obviously, it depends on if I have the time and desire...No hard and fast rules, no pun intended.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, you must live alone or be as silent as a ninja.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, *you must live alone* or be as silent as a ninja.


Guilty as charged. Though I'm sure I could manage silent as a ninja... just never tried.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I say never because I've actually gone over two years without doing it and I've only done it once this entire year.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Paradox1987 said:


> Guilty as charged. Though I'm sure I could manage silent as a ninja... just never tried.


I think you beat everyone else at the game of beating off. Two to five times a day, that's impressive by someone's standards and disconcerting to some. I mean, I can't ballpark where I'd be if I lived alone so I can't really judge. 

I'm sure any of my friends who live alone would be in the same place. I should never touch anything in their homes...


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I think you beat everyone else at the game of beating off. Two to five times a day, that's impressive by someone's standards and disconcerting to some. I mean, I can't ballpark where I'd be if I lived alone so I can't really judge.
> 
> I'm sure any of my friends who live alone would be in the same place. I should never touch anything in their homes...


Hahaha, it depends on the week, frame of mind etc. But it's usually my tactic when I can't sleep and am alone. So once/day is pretty much guaranteed, so I figured my average would be somewhere in the 2-5 range.

Hahaha, my home is perfectly clean! Maybe avoid excessive touching of my bedroom? :tongue:


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Fizz said:


> For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, you must live alone or be as silent as a ninja.


The trick is to play music or watch a movie in your room while you beat off. It masks the sounds... or at least I hope it does. 

Fuck it, my logic is sound. :ninja:


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know. There have been times I've gone a month, and others a couple times a week.

I don't think about my sexuality too much. I guess I'll put weekly.

That's sort of my stance on drinking alcohol too.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DustyDrill said:


> The trick is to *play music or watch a movie in your room* while you beat off. It masks the sounds... or at least I hope it does.
> 
> Fuck it, my logic is sound. :ninja:


That's been my stand-by, music usually works better in my case. I've tried movies a couple times but it's just not my thing.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Not often enough ... :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

2 times a week now I'm in college. I'm always around other people, so I've had to come up with new techniques for wanking which minimize the risk of getting caught.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

At least two times a day. My offhand is beginning to usurp my dominant hand.


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

Too much when I'm really bored. Like today, I woke up 3 hours ago, and stopped counting at 5 >.< Just so bored!


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Probably 4-6 times a week


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, you must live alone or be as silent as a ninja.


I live with my girlfriend but we're both really open about masturbating. Living in a studio apartment, we just learned to not give a fuck if the other starts masturbating at random. Ha.

I'm also at 2-5 times a day. Depends on if and how long I'm at work that day. On days I work 6-8 hours it's 2 or 3, on days I don't work at all it's about 5, maybe more.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I live with my girlfriend but we're both really open about masturbating. Living in a studio apartment, we just learned to not give a fuck if the other starts masturbating at random. Ha.
> 
> I'm also at 2-5 times a day. Depends on if and how long I'm at work that day. On days I work 6-8 hours it's 2 or 3, on days I don't work at all it's about 5, maybe more.


I know some people are conscientious about masturbating around their partner, I think that's silly but then again I'm really open about it.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Around once a day. 

And y'all are crazy if you can spank the monkey more than 3 times a day. How much advil you take to stop hurting wtf


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like to be able to do it around my partner but I can't overcome the very few areas of shyness I still have left and this is one of them. So freaking NEVER unless people leave me alone for once. Both my kids are up half the night and barge into my room randomly. If my door is locked they ASK WHY.. I mean.. guys.. please.. use your imagination and DON'T ASK ME.


----------



## OwLY (Jun 12, 2011)

Does mental masturbation count? If that's the case I'm pleasuring myself alllll the time. :blushed:

But yeah, in a literal sense, like 4 times a week.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, you must live alone or *be as silent as a ninja.*


It's true. :ninja:


----------



## Levitas (Sep 27, 2009)

Fizz said:


> For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, you must live alone or be as silent as a ninja.


Heh, ninja I am ^_^


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

shit, I'm a slacker here. Maybe 4-5 times a week. I can't do more than twice a day anymore. Before I hit puberty I could do 8-10 times a day no problem. (I've been masturbating regularly since I was 7 or 8)


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> (I've been masturbating regularly since I was 7 or 8)


Did you really know what you were doing? Or were you just doing it because it felt interesting?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow.All this beating and telling


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Axe said:


> Did you really know what you were doing? Or were you just doing it because it felt interesting?


It just felt good at first, but I had it figured out by the time I was 9.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Almost every day, though I don't really keep track. If I'm alone for a while, usually more. I don't get enough alone time to have an accurate number.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Pretty much once a day. Occasionally the off day where I don't, but it's a great way to start and end the day when the SO isn't around.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Once a year... maybe... :/


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Once in the morning in the shower before work great wake up lol :tongue:
Once before bed to help me pass out :frustrating:
Cool Thing im soo ninja my roommate that is EXACTLY about 10.4 feet on the other side of the room can't hear me but I can hear her. It's super awkward but kind of awesome lol. Then my other roommate across the kitchen makes THE LOUDEST fapping noises.


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

Hardstyler said:


> Once in the morning in the shower before work great wake up lol :tongue:
> Once before bed to help me pass out :frustrating:
> Cool Thing im soo ninja my roommate that is EXACTLY about 10.4 feet on the other side of the room can't hear me but I can hear her. It's super awkward but kind of awesome lol. Then my other roommate across the kitchen makes THE LOUDEST fapping noises.


Lucky. 

Also, I am a ninja too


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

What's the deal with people who don't masturbate? Lack of interest in sex, religious reasons, or disgust with fluids, maybe? I read of a study showing that asexuals masturbate a fair amount.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Medical issues that get in the way is another option you seem to be forgetting.


----------



## Dale Domonic Timms (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm...
Depends on the day, the desire, and the privacy.

Sometimes can be 5 a day, sometimes 1, sometimes none, it all depends mostly.

While sex isn't on my mind 24/7, it can be too simple sometimes for it to come up.

It has come to being mostly a boredom thing though.

Lately... about twice a day.

Also.
I can do it anywhere without getting caught. XD


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

It is dependant on other factors (privacy, desire to do it, tiredness, bordom, etc) but usually just before bed. It pretty much knocks me out haha.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Twice a day :shocked: 

I have a rather high sex-drive, especially for a woman. I don't really know why this is, but I've been this way since I hit puberty.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

On average once a day, all depends on free time. I'm a ninja too!


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

i looove how the votes aren't anonymous!


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

wisdom said:


> What's the deal with people who don't masturbate? Lack of interest in sex, religious reasons, or disgust with fluids, maybe? I read of a study showing that asexuals masturbate a fair amount.


 THE PILL D':
depression can drop sex drive too, but i've also heard it can raise it..


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> For those of you who beat the meat or flick the bean multiple times a day, you must live alone or be as silent as a ninja.


I'm a ninja. lol...


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

My sex drive has decreased as I've become a happier person and started to leave puberty - possibly due to the pill. Once a month at least, and several times a day at most, maybe once a week on average. Trying to hold out and let some tension build up is much more satisfying than frequently giving in due to boredome/loneliness.

I have an odd tendancy to masturbate while dozing through late night comedy shows.


----------

